# industrious snail?



## WildFox (Jan 19, 2015)

My mystery snail seems intent on rearranging the floor of my tank. It started with him digging the plastic grass Matt I buried in the gravel and pushing it to the other side of the tank. I thought maybe he became stuck under somehow, but once he got it as far as he could he began to pick the gravel out and move it onto the flat base of a rock arch he sits in. There was one pebble there yesterday. This morning there are 3. Anyone know why he may be doing this or witness similar mysterious snail antics?🐢


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

Hmmmm that sounds interesting. Maybe some time lapse photography? lol. 
He must be happy in there. They are known to close up and sleep for days as well... just when you think they have passed, they get motoring again. 

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## WildFox (Jan 19, 2015)

Houdini definately seems happy. I read china is having a problem with mystery snails eating all their shellfish so my wife decided to drop a frozen mussel in there and hes been going to town on it a few hours a day, when he finishes with it he zooms around like the flash. He hasnt been moving anything else since he made the rockpile though. Now when hes inactive he climbs the grass that comes out of the arch and goes to sleep. My tank temp stays around 72. Is that considered warm for them? I want him to be active but not so much his lifespan is shortened


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

72 seems low to me but I am not an expert so I cannot advise you on that. 
Just make sure that your ammonia levels don't get too high if there is an old mussel in there especially if it is a small tank. 
A snail eating a dead fish/item in the big ocean/sea is not the same as loving that same dead food in a small tank that can be contaminated and out of balance quickly with Ammonia. Just an FYI for anyone reading this and wants to try "kitchen" foods for their pets for a lack of a better way of describing them. Feed and remove excess or step up the water changes and monitor the situation.


----------



## Csimpso22 (Jun 27, 2014)

I don't know about the temp of the water for the snail but I do know that 72 is way too low for a betta I would rais it to 78. That's the safe temp for a betta so it doesn't cause any problems.


----------

